# Students today.....



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

âStudents today canât prepare bark to calculate their problems. They depend upon their slates which are more expensive. What will they do when their slate is dropped and it breaks? They will be unable to write!â
(Teacher Conference, 1703)

âStudents today depend upon paper too much. They donât know how to write on slate without chalk dust all over themselves. They canât clean a slate properly. What will they do when they run out of paper?â
(Principalsâ Association, 1815)

âStudents today depend too much upon ink, they donât know how to use a pen knife to sharpen a pencil. Ink will never replace the pencil.â
(National Association of Teachers, 1907)

âStudents today depend upon these expensive fountain pens. They can no longer write with a straight pen and nib, not to mention sharpening their own quills. We must not allow them to wallow in such luxury to the detriment of learning how to cope in the real business world, which is not so extravagant.â
(PTA Gazette, 1941)

âBall point pens will be the ruin of education. Students use these devices and then throw them away. The American virtues of thrift and frugality are being discarded. Business and banks will never allow such expensive luxuries.â 
(Federal Teacher, 1950)

âStudents today depend too much on hand-held calculators.â
(Anonymous, 1985)


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

That was great! Thanks!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

my students are rarely allowed to use calculators. i require them to use their brains until i smell smoke.  they hate me for that. but by golly most of them can solve arithmetic problems when they leave me. they don't know how to use a scientific calculator, but they can balance a checkbook, find area and perimeter, draw a floor plan to building codes within a budget, perform all functions with fractions percents and decimals, and do the basic +, -, x, / they need to survive in the real world. i also expose them to logical thinking, problem solving, and algebra, and they leave me knowing it's ok to ask questions. it's ok to get help, it's ok to use their brains. i teach 5-8th math.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

okgoatgal2 said:


> my students are rarely allowed to use calculators. i require them to use their brains until i smell smoke.  they hate me for that. but by golly most of them can solve arithmetic problems when they leave me. they don't know how to use a scientific calculator, but they can balance a checkbook, find area and perimeter, draw a floor plan to building codes within a budget, perform all functions with fractions percents and decimals, and do the basic +, -, x, / they need to survive in the real world. i also expose them to logical thinking, problem solving, and algebra, and they leave me knowing it's ok to ask questions. it's ok to get help, it's ok to use their brains. i teach 5-8th math.


I have always found that mental math is faster than a calculator for many things.

Cindyc.


----------

